# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  uszkodzenie łokcia u dziecka

## sajuki

witam serdecznie 
moje dziecko uległo wypadkowi w szkole, całym ciężarem ciała upadło na łokieć. Po pojechaniu na  oddział SORu w naszym mieście (było po 15) i zrobieniu prześwietlenia reki lekarz powiedział ze to tylko zbicie. Po obejrzeniu zdjęcia RTG zauważyliśmy pękniecie u zwieńczenia kości. Chciałabym wiedzieć czy to jest normalne, gdyż dziecko cały czas narzeka na silny ból do postu dołączam owe zdjęcie RTG 
proszę o powiedzenie mi czy te pękniecie jest normalną rzeczą czy mamy z mężem się martwić 
chodzi o te pęknięcie w obszarze zaznaczonym na czerwono

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko nie ma tego przyczepionego wogole a ile lat ma państwa dziecko?

----------


## PanMarchewa

Po zbiciu również ból utrudnia ruchy wiec to normalne, że dziecko się skarży na bóle, to na pewno nie jest złamanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ten kawalek taki przypominajacy literke c kolo kości to co to jest (górna część zdjęcia)
? Bo mam identyczne zdjęcie i te same objawy..

----------

